# Peeing in food dish



## Gizaz (Nov 20, 2008)

My cage has ledges instead of levels and the food dishes sit on the ledges. I have a veggie dish and a dry food dish. The older girls have been peeing on the ledges, but lately they've been peeing in the veggie dish. Its getting kinda gross. They've been wasting veggies because they won't eat them after being peed on. Is there anything I can do to stop this? Potty training hasn't been going that well. They don't poop on the ledges, only pee.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

What a dirty girls  Put litter in the food dish and you might have potty trained them! But then put the new food dish in a way different place, middle of the cage or something. I think they like a cozy spot for their "business."
Rats always find a way to have us walk on our tippy toes.


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

A couple of my boys pee in their food bowls but they are currently going through their rowdy teen months and mark everything. I don't know how old your girls are or even if girls scent mark like that but my boys do it to call "dibs" on the food I think.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Do both girls do it or just one?


----------



## Gizaz (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm not sure who is doing it as it happens during the night. The girls are about 5 months old.


----------



## DensilAndDoughnutOwner (Sep 14, 2012)

Mine do that too, and I can't seem to stop it. No matter where I move them, they wont pack it in! To be fair, I think it's the dominant one, as he sleeps in there a lot...?


----------

